
2016 State of Hardware Report - monkmartinez
http://blog.fictiv.com/posts/2016-state-of-hardware-report
======
JamilD
This requires entering your email before downloading the report; is this
allowed by the HN rules?

~~~
JohnTHaller
Scroll down. The report is right on that page. The PDF via email is just if
you want it packaged as a PDF to view later/offline.

